# What's your favorite note?



## livemylife (Mar 13, 2009)

My favorite note is Bb.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Funny, I was going to say the same thing for some reason. I mean that!


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

This one:


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I also like B-flat. I wonder how much longer this will persist?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

World Violist said:


> I also like B-flat. I wonder how much longer this will persist?


I think this thread has hit just the right...wait for it...note.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

My favorite note is an A_b_.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

B half flat.

I'm into microtones, man.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Tapkaara said:


> I think this thread has hit just the right...wait for it...note.


I daresay we struck a chord for the first few replies. Now it's a jumbled mess... A-flat, B-flat, B-half-flat... what has the world come to?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

World Violist said:


> I daresay we struck a chord for the first few replies. Now it's a jumbled mess... A-flat, B-flat, B-half-flat... what has the world come to?


It's beginning to sound like Schönberg in here!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry - was this a round-robin composition? Can we go back and edit?

(Actually that would be a wild idea. I wonder if it could work?)


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Weston said:


> Sorry - was this a round-robin composition? Can we go back and edit?
> 
> (Actually that would be a wild idea. I wonder if it could work?)


Oh, that would be pretty amazing... haha. Who's up for making a microtonal row???


----------



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

E-Flat. Definitely.

Or maybe A-Flat? But I like D-Flat major too...


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Ok I might be going out on a limb here so don't laugh but I have a soft spot for E#. No, seriously!!
Have a look at the C# minor Fugue form Bk1 of the 48 and you'll see, towards the end, one of the lovliest E#s ever written.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I like Bb too but in bass clef - ie. C - sounds great on my trombone (and I can play 4 of them)!


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Seriously though, isn't it all relative? One single note is just like any other until you put it into the context of a work and the key it's in.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

I've never even thought about what my favourite note (or key is), so I can't really give an answer.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

My favourite note is*

* a footnote


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

The best note is F.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

bdelykleon said:


> This one:


You beat me to it man! 
Getting back on track,hmmm a favourite note.•••something minor as I'm rather low key. I quite like F#. Makes for a tough chord to play on guitar tho!


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Do human bodies have a resonant frequency? And does this change after you've eaten heavily ?


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

jezbo said:


> Do human bodies have a resonant frequency? And does this change after you've eaten heavily ?


Yes absolutely all objects have a resonant frequency and yes it would change after imbibing


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

That must have something to do with it then! Or would this determine our LEAST favourite note?


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

jezbo said:


> That must have something to do with it then! Or would this determine our LEAST favourite note?


Ah,the brown note••• I see we're back to toilet humour again


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

My ultimate desire is to break out of the endless CDEFGABC loop completely, and find a way of attaining the ever-elusive H.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Elgarian said:


> find a way of attaining the ever-elusive H.


that'll be Ab then!


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Actually it's B. Germans call 'B' 'H'.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Bach said:


> Actually it's B. Germans call 'B' 'H'.


So do we here in Sweden. As in Bach's "H minor mass", for example. (Swedish Wikipedia)

And our B is your B-flat, of course. Why make it easy? 

Favorite note? D, maybe.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm shocked. Can I safely assume that J would be a suitably mystical target to aim for?


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Bach said:


> Actually it's B. Germans call 'B' 'H'.


Ah, so you are a Hach


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Hach indeed!


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

In Croatia a B is also an H, and what we call B is Bb in the Anglo-Saxon countries. Because of history. Austria-Hungary and all, ye know. Germanic influence.

To answer the question - all notes are quite the same. They exist within a system, so relations are that which matters, not the individual notes. Chords, however, might be preferred or not. I like the C# major, D major and A minor chords very much.


----------



## cjr3559 (Nov 17, 2007)

My favorite note is indefinite.

Actually, it's H.

Surprised nobody mentioned anything about Scriabin that I noticed. He felt all the tones represented colors or what not. Too bad he's not around to share his favorite pitch.


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

C!!!!!

Low open string on Cello, Viola, and Double bass!

Highest and lowest notes on flute.

At the break on Clarinet.

Best pedle note on Tuba.

Open on C Trumpet.

Strong high note on horn. Very brilliant on trombone.

Great key for white note glissando on piano.

String players love this key. (also G, D, and F)

And best of all, it's the easiest key signature to remember!


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

the Universe resonates at a Bflat.

Maybe that's why so many people like it.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

How do you work that one out?


----------



## livemylife (Mar 13, 2009)

Woah really?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Elgarian said:


> I'm shocked. Can I safely assume that J would be a suitably mystical target to aim for?


I think you're pretty well safe as long as it's not "S"--the German have a note for that too, which would be E-flat (Es; phoneticize it).


----------



## Faenval (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh yeah, lots of weird things about B flat have been discovered, JoeGreen is right.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=7442915

And the cosmic background radiation is a B flat, too:

http://www.beautyinmusic.com/misc_pages/the_big_note.htm

(To be fair, it isn't really a B flat... It's more like a quarter tone beneath B, not a full semitone.)

Oh, and I'm not sure of the veracity of this, but it's awesome nonetheless:



> The Tibetan Gyuto Monks perform Buddhist ceremonies while chanting on one fundamental note. Their refined chanting technique enables each member of the choir to sing a three-note chord, exciting the harmonics of the fundamental drone note. A listening to their recording for Windham Hill Records reveals that the monks are droning on a note slightly flatter than B, exciting all the overtones above. Their valve-less brass horns are designed to play this note as the fundamental partial. The Gyuto Monks have been resonating the Big Note for the past 500 years at the Gyuto Monastery in Lhasa, Tibet, now living in exile in Dharamsala, India.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Faenval said:


> Oh yeah, lots of weird things about B flat have been discovered, JoeGreen is right.
> 
> http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=7442915
> 
> ...


I was going to look up those links but Faenval you beat me to it.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

That's pretty wild, and it brings out how slow (to us) the universe really is expanding; I mean, the universe's resonance is a little below B-flat, and those monks have been using the same pitch for hundreds of years (if that's true). It's pretty amazing to think about it.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Faenval said:


> And the cosmic background radiation is a B flat, too:
> 
> http://www.beautyinmusic.com/misc_pages/the_big_note.htm


Not sure how seriously people might take the article at this link, but just in case:

The 4080MHz frequency quoted in this article isn't a property of the universe at all, as such. It's the frequency which the astronomers happened to be measuring when they discovered the cosmic microwave background. They'd have still detected it if they'd been tuned to 5027MHz, 9315MHz, or a wide range of other frequencies of that rough order of magnitude - because there's a whole spectrum of frequencies associated with that 'Big Bang' radiation - not just one. So the origin of the universe isn't singing 'one note' as it were; it's producing a kind of background mush, like a radio tuned off-station. So there is no universal B-flat, alas.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

E! apparently.

I was quickly browsing through some of my favorite tunes and realized E is a main feature in many of these tunes... My brain must have a natural frequency.

Most of these harmonies were either in A minor or E major. What does this say about me? Will I be a big success, am I crafty and intelligent, am I a soulful person, do people easily rely on me?



JoeGreen said:


> the Universe resonates at a Bflat.
> 
> Maybe that's why so many people like it.


Heaven must resonate on an E. Or perhaps an H.

I will fight all the Bb-ers. Come at me!


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

All these Bb people. A# is so much better.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

F has always been my favorite. F major is my favorite key, though B major is a close second.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

The "Brown" note.






V


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

My favourite note is D


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

janxharris said:


>


Let's be harmony brothers.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

F# - so useful for fiddle tunes.


----------



## Sangburd (Nov 7, 2018)

Either an A or Eb


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

Any of the 11 that Scelsi forgot about.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm going for the good old peanut. 
(in Dutch, "noot" means both note and nut)


----------



## Rubens (Nov 5, 2017)

C# is my favorite.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

A minor. Love the sound the chord makes when played on an acoustic.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

World Violist said:


> I also like B-flat. I wonder how much longer this will persist?


Bb = circa 240 Hz. Alternating current. Have you been ... influenced?


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

I like A. You can even tune to it.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hmmmmm, I've read a lot of answers here in an on-line forum, but in the REAL world, I haven't seen too many musicians turn down a C-note!


----------



## Schoenberg (Oct 15, 2018)

All notes are equal (but some notes are more equal than others.)


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Room2201974 said:


> Hmmmmm, I've read a lot of answers here in an on-line forum, but in the REAL world, I haven't seen too many musicians turn down a C-note!





Roger Knox said:


> I like A. You can even tune to it.





Merl said:


> A minor. Love the sound the chord makes when played on an acoustic.


Do any of you guys want to be my harmony brothers? I'm E.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

livemylife said:


> My favorite note is Bb.


I've searched for my "resonant note" which is in tune with my body. After extensive testing and searching, I've found that my note lies within a range of Bb to C#.
Interestingly, most Indian ragas are played with instruments tuned to C or C#.


----------

